# Replacing tub waste and overflow w/o a second man.



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I get to replace on of these on my own. Most of the jobs I've been on, I've been the second man to help with the install. It's in a single level bath, the back wall is in the bathroom, couldn't be more ideal. My plan is to grab an access panel to size my wall opening, remove old piping, copy measurements, and use a fernco at the trap outlet to test fit, then use a glue coupling to put it all together.

Anyone see anything I left out? I'm going to put wax on the underside of the tub gasket, can't afford to lose it.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

JK949 said:


> I get to replace on of these on my own. Most of the jobs I've been on, I've been the second man to help with the install. It's in a single level bath, the back wall is in the bathroom, couldn't be more ideal. My plan is to grab an access panel to size my wall opening, remove old piping, copy measurements, and use a fernco at the trap outlet to test fit, then use a glue coupling to put it all together.
> 
> Anyone see anything I left out? I'm going to put wax on the underside of the tub gasket, can't afford to lose it.:thumbsup:


What size glue coupling are you going to use?


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

That sounds like far too many steps. "Test fit?" 

You don't mention what type of unit you're installing. I prefer brass when I can talk somebody into it. So many plumbers these days are using push-pull drains because they're faster to install than the lever pop-ups.

I surely wouldn't use the wax.

Most drains come with some apparatus to temporarily hang them on the overflow hole. For brass, you put in the temp-hold screws, assemble the drain parts, hang it on the hole and hand-tighten the assembly with the shoe in place beneath the tub.

Then you go into the bathroom and pull it into place with your fingers, put the rubber washer in and slip the puttied strainer into place. Tighten the temp screws and plate a bit and use your tub strainer wrench to cinch down the putty.

Then, drop your bucket and wire into the overflow and see where it lines up when it hits bottom, adjust accordingly. Might take two times if you're experienced with it. I've done it in repeat settings where the tubs and wastes were all the same and you learn exactly where to set it.

For the glue-together types, glue a piece of pipe on the shoe, another piece of pipe on the overflow, hold them in place and determine where to cut them, one at a time. Then glue the assembly together, hang it on the overflow and go around and assemble the rest of the parts. You should be able to keep pressure on the washer so it doesn't fall out while you put in the strainer.

And what's wrong with carrying a few extra tub washers on the truck?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wax would make that gasket squeeze out rather nicely. :yes:


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

I just use silicone on the strainer, let it sit for 24 hours and then rotate the house around the shoe...


----------



## ThePlumber657 (May 26, 2010)

Well, I dunno. Normally when I am re-piping something I like to change the trap as well....... Makes it far easier to deal with and you can always make a change in materials. (If you have copper/cast/lead you can change it to plastic easily) And then there is no need for a second guy. When changing a waste and overflow, you should not need wax, or sillicone, ... It should seal just fine with the gaskets provided. Unless there is a more serious problem with the steel tub rotting out. Then it should be changed anyways.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to say most of the W&O I have replaced have been solo so I don't think you will have a problem. Pre-fit the unit and go for it.

Mark


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, did the job today and it was a learning experience. I was going to do the W/O in abs until I asked for some tips from the compay old-timer. He says the tubular brass ones are easier if you keep the trap.So I get the old one out, get everything all measured up, and get it installed in and expected amount of time. I add water to the tub to tune the trip lever and it won't drain.Stupid me didn't test the drains when I had everything apart and I couldn't clear it with my 1/4" cable. So back under the house to cut out the old trap and start over. Lesson learned, always replace the trap or test first if I try to reuse it.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Thanks for the replies, did the job today and it was a learning experience. I was going to do the W/O in abs until I asked for some tips from the compay old-timer. He says the tubular brass ones are easier if you keep the trap.So I get the old one out, get everything all measured up, and get it installed in and expected amount of time. I add water to the tub to tune the trip lever and it won't drain.Stupid me didn't test the drains when I had everything apart and I couldn't clear it with my 1/4" cable. So back under the house to cut out the old trap and start over. Lesson learned, always replace the trap or test first if I try to reuse it.


 When it comes to bathtub drains, especially if they are galv., & exposed, whether in a basement, crawl, or remodel, I automatically replace the whole branch drain back to the stack. I don't think I have ever removed a galv drain, that was used for a bathtub or sink, that was not atleast 1/2 clogged, or 1/2 rotted away. IMO putting a 1/4" cable through a bathtub drain, (if you can even get it through), will keep it running for about a week or 2.


----------



## Supreme Plumber (May 29, 2010)

I do houses on my own and install the waste and overflow line by myself. It is not hard to do, become supreme and you will be able to also do it. Use a board under the waste and you can use your tub wrench and install the drain easy, the overflow is a snap... gees


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I can see where changing an existing W&O could be complicated. But then again, you have to be smarter than what you are working with too. Mind over matter.:thumbsup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Supreme Plumber said:


> I do houses on my own and install the waste and overflow line by myself. It is not hard to do, become supreme and you will be able to also do it. Use a board under the waste and you can use your tub wrench and install the drain easy, the overflow is a snap... gees


:yes::yes:


----------

